# Future with MBBS degree from Pakistan



## canadianhero (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and I must say I have gained a lot of info about med schools in pak already.

Right so I am just trying to figure out what will happen after graduating with MBBS degree from pakistan. I am a Canadian and an Irish citizen.

So ideally I would like to see my self practising medicine either in N. America or Europe, but do you think i have a sligh chance at all?

They have changed the laws in the UK so by the time I graduate from medical school, it would be next to impossible in attaining a training position in UK and same for Ireland.

As for Canada, it's the same, a close family friend of ours' is a cab driver who is a CARDIOLOGIST!!

So I am not sure whether to study in the Caribbean, which I am highly reluctant as I can't afford it and also if I dont get residency in the US, I am screwed. I am better off with a degree especially from AKU to get a training position in north europe, sweden,finland etc.

hmm any feedback especially from Rehan would be much appreciated, but all comments welcomed.

Sidrah


----------



## drstarter (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Sidrah! I am new too and found this forum pretty useful. I have similar questions too about post-graduation.

I heard getting a post-grad position in N.Europe isn't as intense as in the US, but you have to know the language, say in Sweden or Finland. check out Student Doctor Network?|?An educational community for students and doctors spanning all the health professions. some good info on that

But yeah I am still thinking whether to travel across the world or remain in Canada. I know it's almost impossible to return so i have to pick my choices very carefully.

sorry couldn't offer much help, but hopefully the founder, Rehan can give us feedback.

thanks


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Honestly, if you secure great results on your USMLE exams, chances are you will get placed in the U.S. It may not be your first field of preference, but rather in a field like Neurology or General Practice. My dad is a doctor and all our family friends are doctors and they all did their MBBS degrees from Pakistan. And from small medical colleges, not as reputable as AKU. If you have any doubts, my advice would be to call up the institution and ask them how many of their students go to US for residencies and I think you will be surprised. 
I think we need to be worried about getting into Aga Khan and completing our studies safely as opposed to getting residencies in the U.S. There are students that have gone onto to do their residencies at Mayo Clinic from AKU


----------



## faizan67 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Sidrah

I am just completing my BSc. here in Toronto, I applied to Carribean Med schools and basically got accepted into almost all of them!.(Seriously i think they just care about money) After looking into finances (almost $15000-170000+) i decided to look into other options
I looked in many Med schools in Pakistan and came down to 2 choices either Agha Khan(if you can afford it $21,000/year) or DIMC($12,000) DIMC as well.
I spoke to my family physician as she is from DMC as well, she told me the best choice was to finish high school and fly off to Pakistan.Now i am haveing huge trouble with understanding how much time it would take.I though 6 years would be enough(5 years MBBS and 1 year exams).But my physician told me that i would need atleast 8 years in my hand, as she have seen that this average time ppl need to get reseindecy wither in US or Canada.BTW Canada is way harder in terms of getting residency. 
Let me know what you think?


----------



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

hi everyone!
If you can make to any of those listed universities, it should be recognized all over the world. 
link: https://imed.faimer.org/results.asp...&cname=PAKISTAN&city=&region=&rname=&psize=25

so far I got the impression that you people are not really interested in studying medicine.... there is more interest to get the degree somehow. 
If you really want to study medicine then you can get admission in any part of the world.


----------

